# Proyecto de contador con Leds de 0-30



## Gabf (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola: necesito hacer un contador con leds que 

Empieze con 0 leds prendidos y cada vez que genero un pulso se prende un led. 

Se me ocurrio armarlo con contadores johnson pero tendria que tener 3 integrados y aparte cada contador empeiza con un led encendido por lo tanto no me sirve. 

Despues busque otro tipo de integrado para hacerlo y me encontre con el 4040, pero no entendi bien su funcionamiento, ni en el multisim ni en la hoja de datos. 

Sepan que busque por mis medios para hacerlo, pero no llegue a buen puerto.  

si alguien me puede ayudar o darme una mano, se lo agradeceria  

Saludos Gabf


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 5, 2008)

usa 3 cd4017 contadores de decadas en cascada y listo.

con los led's directos a masa, y con un boton de reinico entre voltaje positivo, la pata de reinicio, con una resistencia a masa tambien, para q si arranca con 1 led prendido, al tocar ese boton arranca de cero.y ahi podrias manejarlo mejor.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí tienes una matriz de 6x5, que usa dos 4017.
El archivo .zip es el programa en Livewire.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gabf (Jul 5, 2008)

fogonazo: de casualidad no tenes el archivo de la foto que me pasaste para el multisim? (para probarlo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2008)

El archivo Multisim 10

Si miras la metodología lo puedes hacer de menos o mas led´s

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 27, 2013)

Fogonazo no podrías darle un pantallazo con mejor calidad? No logro diferenciar algunos pines!


EDIT: Ya logré diferenciar el circuito, lo subo para el resto de la comunidadl, lo simule con una NAND porque es más facil conseguir el 4011 que el 4081.

Ver el archivo adjunto ContadorForo.pdf

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Fogonazo no podrías darle un pantallazo con mejor calidad? No logro diferenciar algunos pines!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ya logré diferenciar el circuito, lo subo para el resto de la comunidadl, lo simule con una NAND porque es más facil conseguir el 4011 que el 4081.
> ...



La simulación completa:


----------

